# Is it just me or is this horrible?



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

what do you think is horrible?


----------



## StatedOtherwise (Feb 10, 2008)

* huh*

i watched the video you provided and i didnt find anything wrong wiht it...
Do you mean horrible as in the jumping is bad or horrible as in cruel?

i thought the video was quite good except for all the rushing


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it's just you...

Do you mean you think jumping high is cruel?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Some riders were really riding with their bodies and pumping a lot, which I don't like, but all in all they weren't bad at all. Nice releases, not getting behind the motion... I've noticed a trend in the Jumpers to take more of a dressage-type seat in between jumps, which I think is highly effective, so they have better control and area ble to use their seat, just coming up and out over the fence, then settling back into it until the next jump.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

When the screen splits into the 5 different horses at the end of the video, watch the horse on the bottom left. He kicks his legs out every time he jumps. Like he's bucking over the jumps. That's kinda amusing, but I didn't find anything horrible about it, other then those are some pretty high jumps, and horses are not deer.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> When the screen splits into the 5 different horses at the end of the video, watch the horse on the bottom left. He kicks his legs out every time he jumps. Like he's bucking over the jumps. That's kinda amusing,


I had to re-watch it after you posted that. It was quite funny. I guess the horse was bored of jumping the normal way, and decided it would be fun to really throw his legs out there! It was cute to watch

I didn't see anything that was horrible, maybe i'm just not seeing it. Would you care to explain Blu? Thanks so much!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

ummmmm i dont see wats wrong with it.....if its the height thats grand prix top level show jumping lol of course its big


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

alucard said:


> When the screen splits into the 5 different horses at the end of the video, watch the horse on the bottom left. He kicks his legs out every time he jumps. Like he's bucking over the jumps. That's kinda amusing, but I didn't find anything horrible about it, other then those are some pretty high jumps, and horses are not deer.


'

Thats completley normal for jumpers to do that lol. its not tat its hard to get over them, but some trainers pefer to have their grans prix horses do that so they do not knock a rail. SO its not that the jump is high and its not a kick of joy. thats the way rly nice horses that will jump to be careful :wink:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

No, I don't think it's cruel at all really. 

The rider's for just seems so odd. And the way they hold up the horses so much. :roll: :? 

Might just be me...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

alucard said:


> watch the horse on the bottom left. He kicks his legs out every time he jumps. Like he's bucking over the jumps.


Actually that's not entirely uncommon with some of the upper level jumpers. (The ones who HATE to touch rails). They do it so they won't hit the rail with their back legs. There's a brand of boots you can get that encourage them to do it! i forgot what they're called but we call them "butt" kicking boots.  


I'm not sure what's horrible about the clip either... is it that they don't have the best form as they go around and some of them pop over the fence a little? Also, pretty common among jumpers.  They're there to get the job done, 'pretty' isn't always on the agenda.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> No, I don't think it's cruel at all really.
> 
> The rider's for just seems so odd. And the way they hold up the horses so much. :roll: :?
> 
> Might just be me...


It's the way the jumpers go. You want your horse as much on their haunches as you can. When they go over the bigger stuff, they really have to rock back on their hocks and pop over the fences. Plus, it's the only way you can get the fastest tightest turns (it's the turns that really shave seconds off the clock). I'm sure they have to really hold those horses back too. The first phase of a jumper class (for Power and Speed classes I believe) is all getting over the fences without knocking rails within a time period. That phase will generally be slower and more careful, but the horses are trained to go.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

upnover said:


> alucard said:
> 
> 
> > watch the horse on the bottom left. He kicks his legs out every time he jumps. Like he's bucking over the jumps.
> ...






actually they can be trained to do that :wink:


----------



## StatedOtherwise (Feb 10, 2008)

*mm*

i think what your seeing Blue Magic is that the horses are all rushing


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ of course they are all rushing haha its jumpers


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks guys, I didn't really need all that explanation! lol. But that's cool. I didn't know you could train a horse to kick like that. Do they throw their legs out by doing that? I would imagine that doing that for a long time would be strenuous on their legs.


----------

